
Facebook Employees Pushed to Remove Trump’s Posts as Hate Speech - xname2
http://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-employees-pushed-to-remove-trump-posts-as-hate-speech-1477075392
======
ebcode
I was in a discussion with someone here about Trump and "hate speech", and I'm
curious if anyone can actually point to anything that Trump has said _on
record_ that would qualify as "hate speech" under US law.

Also, any nation's law regarding hate speech would qualify to give this idea
more dimension. I know Germany has especially strict regulations around this,
and wonder if anything Trump has said in this country would qualify as "hate
speech" in that country.

Thoughts?

~~~
SamReidHughes
There is no such thing as hate speech in US law.

------
gozur88
How embarrassing. Zuckerberg should clean house.

~~~
kevinmchugh
What do you find embarrassing and who do you think should be fired in this
case? I see an organization grappling with its own ability to make the news,
and which ultimately decided to overrule its users reports.

~~~
gozur88
He should fire anyone who was "push[ing] to remove Trump's posts". Let them go
embarrass some other employer.

~~~
kevinmchugh
What is embarrassing about that? Do you think all employees will always agree
about what constitutes correct and ethical use of the employer's products? Do
you strive for complete agreement of all employees? Or do you welcome critical
internal discussion?

~~~
gozur88
You have to draw the line somewhere, though, and this kind of proto-fascism is
beyond the pale.

~~~
kevinmchugh
To be clear, you view individual employees asking if a user is using a product
in a way coherent with the company's views and needs as proto-fascism? What
about this is fascistic?

What line would you like to draw? How would employees know which questions
they can ask about product usage without being fired?

~~~
gozur88
>To be clear, you view individual employees asking if a user is using a
product in a way coherent with the company's views and needs as proto-fascism?
What about this is fascistic?

We're not talking about a guy who's trying to set up a porn business here.
This is political speech. It would be one thing if Facebook banned all
political speech, but it doesn't.

These are people who want to suppress speech by people who don't share their
politics. I understand the impulse, but I think as a society the minimum we
can ask of anyone in a position of power (commercial or governmental) is they
suppress that impulse.

